# Anyone in Valencia?? Early weekday rides...



## bhobson24 (Feb 6, 2005)

Looking for someone to help motivate my ass to get out of bed and train in the colder weather. Its usually easier when someone is meeting you to ride. At least it is for me!

Anyone in the Valencia area near Magic Mtn?? I am 24 yrs old, a fairly strong Cat 5 for now, looking to train into Cat 3 by end of season. I currently am part of Santa Clarita Velo.

Anybody of similar skills available early am (6am-6-30am starts)during the weekdays?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

you might also check the local forums on bikeforums.net as well as socalbikeforums.com


----------

